# Postfix/smtp status=bounced, status=deferred



## ranoquerto (Mar 29, 2012)

```
Mar 29 13:45:03 mail postfix/smtp[4264]: 4CB2F189359: to=<my@domain.net>, relay=none, delay=1.5, delays=1.5/0.01/0/0,
dsn=4.3.5, status=deferred (mail for 123.108.xx.x loops back to myself)
```

*I*'m already searching problem solving on google, but *I* can't get it. *I* can send email but not receive email from others. *I* get messages on top in /var/log/maillog. *C*an someone help me?

*T*hank you.


----------



## kpa (Mar 29, 2012)

Look at the mydestination configuration parameter in postconf(1) output, your own domain should be listed there.


----------

